# No sound on 8.2



## z662 (Mar 2, 2011)

I recently installed 8.2 and can not get sound to work.  I am running a Toshiba Satellite L675D. The output of [cmd=]cat /dev/sndstat[/cmd] are:


```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI RS690/780 HDMI PCM #0 HDMI> (play) default
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC269 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC269 PCM #1 Analog> (rec)
```
It may be worth mentioning that when I boot up KDE I get an error message asking if I want to permanently forget about these devices.  Obviously the hardware is being picked up but I believe I am loading the wrong kernel modules.  I am not sure how to fix this.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 2, 2011)

It's not the wrong kernel modules, it's using the sound output on your HDMI video card by default.  Just change that and it should be fine:
/boot/loader.conf

```
hw.snd.default_unit="1"
```


----------



## z662 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.  I added that line to my loader.conf and now see that the analog device is my default after rebooting.  Unfortunately I still have no sound though.  

After going into the OSS Audio Mixer in KDE I see that there are three devices called "OSS Audio Mixer"  I have turned all of them all of the way up and also see options for selecting the master channel.  "Volume" was selected by default and I changed it to 'PCM' but to no avail.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 2, 2011)

Look at a lower level:
`# mixer vol 75`


----------



## z662 (Mar 2, 2011)

Still no go.  Something is telling me that KDE shouldn't be thinking that my sound devices were removed.  Also note that I tried to play an mp3 file via mplayer on the command line prior to starting KDE.  Does the output from /dev/sndstat mean that I am definitely loading all the required kernel modules and therefore just do not have something configured properly?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, you have the right module loaded.  It found the hardware and created /dev/dsp.

No idea what KDE does with sound.  The Handbook recommends testing by dumping a binary file to /dev/dsp:
`# cat [file]filename[/file] > /dev/dsp`


----------



## z662 (Mar 3, 2011)

I just tried doing the above with an mp3 and still no luck.  Do you think I am using an incorrect mixer?  I have tried all of them though...no idea on what to do at this point.  Would posting my rc.conf and/or loader.conf help at all?


----------



## z662 (Mar 3, 2011)

I was able to get my sound working!  My /boot/loader.conf now appears as follows:


```
sound_load="YES"
snd_uaudio_load="YES"
hw.snd.default_unit="1"
snd_hda_load="YES"
```


Thanks again for your help wblock


----------

